# Synthetic Blend vs Full Synthetic Oil 2014 2LT



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I am am little concerned with starting to run full synthetic because isn't it true once you put full synthetic in a car you can't go back and use regular oil or synthetic blend anymore or it damages the engine?


Nope, old wive's tale. Not true with today's synthetic formulations.

The 1.4T is a bit hard on oil - oil temperatures run very high, which can cause sludge to occur with synthetic blend oils. A full synthetic oil is a good habit if it's a car you plan to keep a long while.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I think Chevy discontinued the blended Dexos and now is just doing these full synthetic changes for $49.95. I got mine last week and never heard about being stuck once you've used the full dexos.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I used the synthetic blend for the first 100,000 miles in my '12 Cruze, and then switched to full synthetic for the next 100,000 miles with no problem.

Going full synthetic with my '17, it is worth it.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Is it still possible for me to go back to using a synthetic blend or topping off with a synthetic blend after this full synthetic oil change?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

susan james said:


> Is it still possible for me to go back to using a synthetic blend or topping off with a synthetic blend after this full synthetic oil change?


Yes


----------



## swedgemon (Jan 16, 2017)

The original Amsoil synthetic was a dibasic ester...if water or antifreeze got in the crankcase, one had to "shovel" the glop out. It was not fully agreeable with mineral-based engine oils. I do not know the most recent Amsoil chemistry, but I understand it is now fully compatible with refined petroleum products and with major oil company synthetics..
Fully synthetic engine oils from major oil companies now typically use pao (polyalfaolephin) base stocks - examples are Mobil 1 and Mobil Delvac 1 (made specifically for diesel engines). The pao products are all blendable with mineral-base lubes.
I have run Mobil Delvac 1 for 250,000 miles in 4 successive VW diesels with no wear problems, no major oil consumption and no cold start difficulties (did not use a block heater in any of the VWs). After the 2 dealer-inflicted "free" oil changes, I will be going to Mobil Delvac 1, 5W-40 in my recently-acquired 2014 CTD.
For technical questions on Mobil products you might call 1-800-ASK-MOBIL.


----------

